# Grade 11 Course Selection



## daniel12 (18 Feb 2013)

I want to be a pilot and attend RMC to get a bachelors in Science or Aviation; and my grade 11 course selections are due in a few days. 

So far I have these courses.

All courses are grade 11 university level except phys. ed which is grade 11 open level.

Biology
Physics
Chemistry
English
Functions 
Personal and Fitness Activities
Intro to Computer Studies

I still need one more course, but from what is here, does it look good? Also can someone suggest 1 more course? I also can't take grade 11 french because I didn't take it in grade 10.


----------



## Pte. Jay (18 Feb 2013)

I am actually on the EXACT same boat here. I don't want to be a fighter pilot, but I want to get a degree in aerospace eng. I'm taking:

-Physics
-Chemistry
-Advanced Functions (functions, whatever  )
-French Immersion French
-English
-French Immersion Sociology, Psychology, etc.
-CF Co Op

My question is, considering my full plate, is co-op really the best choice for me? It's a 4 credit (no academic course included), so I'm going to have to do English in summer school and Chemistry in night school. I can handle the extra work of having 5 courses in Semester 1, but is co-op really worth that extra workload?


----------



## Taras27131 (18 Feb 2013)

My courses look a bit different, but that's because I'm in IB. 

My courses are:
-gr12 English
-gr11 Functions
-gr12 Advanced Functions
-gr11 French 
-gr11 History 
-gr 11 Chemistry
-gr11 Physics
-gr 12 Theory of Knowledge

I was wondering if I should change my two functions courses to a math studies course. This would make my course load easier but I'm wondering if it is important to have those courses to go to RMC ( I want to take Military and Strategic Studies).


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Feb 2013)

daniel12 said:
			
		

> I still need one more course, but from what is here, does it look good? Also can someone suggest 1 more course? I also can't take grade 11 french because I didn't take it in grade 10.



I don't know how the courses are structured now in HS, but why can't you go back and take Gr 10 French? Being bilingual is a big plus.


----------



## SeR (18 Feb 2013)

Here is a link for the prerequisites for the different degrees that are offered at RMC:

http://www.rmc.ca/adm/ap-cpa-eng.asp

My suggestion (and this is *only a suggestion*) would be to take the high school courses that are required to be eligible for an engineering degree. This is because a number of occupations in the Forces require an engineering degree, so by taking all these subjects, you won't be closing any doors.


----------



## SeR (18 Feb 2013)

Taras27131 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if I should change my two functions courses to a math studies course.



The only high school requirements for MSS are grade 12 English (or French) and one grade 12 math credit. Grade 12 Functions would allow you to go to RMC, but as it says on the link I posted earlier, calculus is strongly recomended


----------



## Taras27131 (18 Feb 2013)

SeR said:
			
		

> The only high school requirements for MSS are grade 12 English (or French) and one grade 12 math credit. Grade 12 Functions would allow you to go to RMC, but as it says on the link I posted earlier, calculus is strongly recomended


Well, I'm taking Calculus and Vectors next year so I guess I will have all the requirements and recomendations!


----------



## daniel12 (18 Feb 2013)

Would this be selection be better for RMC?

Biology
Physics
Chemistry
English
Functions 
CF Co-OP

I would take English during summer school.

Also what courses and academic level are included in the CF co-op


----------



## SeR (18 Feb 2013)

daniel12 said:
			
		

> I would take English during summer school.
> 
> Also what courses and academic level are included in the CF co-op



Personally, I would definitely take English instead of co-op. If you're doing the reserves and trying to get a foot in the door or you want it on your resumé, then I'll let you know that it doesn't give you that much of an advantage. A recruiter once told me that being a member of the reserve certainly won't make or break your chances of getting into RMC. The co-op program is geared more towards people that plan on staying with that reserve unit once they are finished their training.


----------



## daniel12 (18 Feb 2013)

Ok then no co-op. 

How about this...

I will take grade 10 french in summer school and take grade 11 and 12 semester french in grade 11 so that way I get all of my french credits within a year. If I do this, which should I take out? Phys. Ed or computer studies?

Biology
Physics
Chemistry
English
Functions 
Semestered French (2 credit)
+
Personal and Fitness Activities
or
Intro to Computer Studies
or
Leadership


----------



## daniel12 (19 Feb 2013)

Updated previous post with one more option. Now there is:

Phys. Ed
Leadership
Intro to Computer Studies

I need an answer on which is best on my RMC application because I honestly don't know. My course selections are also due tomorrow so... I know I'm a procrastinator lol


----------



## DAA (19 Feb 2013)

Do high schools not have "Guidance Counsellors" anymore?  That is who I would be talking to.


----------



## Alex.Landry (19 Feb 2013)

You guys are all overthinking this entire thing.

As linked above, the degree requirements are all you need to meet to apply. 

Having an extra technology course as opposed to an English course won't matter, it'll come down to your extracurriculars versus another persons. 

My best advice to you is to choose something you like and something helpful towards your potential degree.

Ask yourself "Will this be useful for my future degree that I may or may not get from RMC?" rather than "Will this course help me get into RMC?".

As for French courses, they're ALWAYS good. You live in a bilingual country and if you want to be an officer, either through DEO or ROTP, then having that little bit of French under your belt is a great idea.


----------



## Taras27131 (19 Feb 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Do high schools not have "Guidance Counsellors" anymore?  That is who I would be talking to.



When I asked my Guidance Counselor about this, they just referred me to RMC's website, but did not offer much in the way of helpful information.


----------



## daniel12 (19 Feb 2013)

My guidance counselors didn't have much info either. I guess its because not many people want to join the military from my school.


----------



## DAA (19 Feb 2013)

FirstYear said:
			
		

> You guys are all overthinking this entire thing.
> As linked above, the degree requirements are all you need to meet to apply.
> Having an extra technology course as opposed to an English course won't matter, it'll come down to your extracurriculars versus another persons.
> My best advice to you is to choose something you like and something helpful towards your potential degree.
> ...



Actually, thinking and planning is what gets you to where you want to be in the future.  The degree requirements ONLY get you "academic acceptance" into RMC.  Come interview time, is when it counts.
So if you have a sought after "occupation which includes a career in the CF", choose wisely, and choose something that will help you in the future.

And if a Guidance Counsellor isn't willing to take the time to make a phone to call a CFRC to ask "specific" questions, which they will get "specific" answers to and merely brush you off to a website, then I just don't know.  I can't remember any line-ups at the GC's office when I went to school!  Other than for those who needed to be disciplined.  

Matter of fact, if your GC didn't bother to take the time to look at --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/advisors-210  or wasn't contacted and provided with information from the CF..................


----------



## Pte. Jay (19 Feb 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I don't know how the courses are structured now in HS, but why can't you go back and take Gr 10 French? Being bilingual is a big plus.


My reason for being in French Immersion. Does being legally bilingual get you out of second language training at RMC?


----------



## SeR (19 Feb 2013)

As long as you can score BBB on your second language evaluation, then the answer is yes.


----------



## DAA (19 Feb 2013)

JayB said:
			
		

> My reason for being in French Immersion. Does being legally bilingual get you out of second language training at RMC?



I don't think there is such a thing as "legally bilingual".  You will be subject to a GoC second language evaluation at some point in time and that will decide your level of proficiency in your other official language.


----------



## Pte. Jay (19 Feb 2013)

daniel12 said:
			
		

> Would this be selection be better for RMC?
> 
> Biology
> Physics
> ...


The RHLI offers an english course during the co-op (from 1300 - 1430, right after lunch, I believe). Not sure about my local unit (The Lorne Scots) or any other units.



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> I don't think there is such a thing as "legally bilingual".  You will be subject to a GoC second language evaluation at some point in time and that will decide your level of proficiency in your other official language.


Oh okay, because we've been told that upon completion of grade 12 french immersion, we'll be legally bilingual. Could that be referring to us being given the chance to write the GoC test?


----------



## brihard (19 Feb 2013)

JayB said:
			
		

> The RHLI offers an english course during the co-op (from 1300 - 1430, right after lunch, I believe). Not sure about my local unit (The Lorne Scots) or any other units.
> Oh okay, because we've been told that upon completion of grade 12 french immersion, we'll be legally bilingual. Could that be referring to us being given the chance to write the GoC test?



No, taking the three components of the second language evaluation are not at all tied to a specific level of formal educational attainment. It is offered to establish your second language profile when the military decides you need it. A reservist typically will not be offered the SLE unless they are applying for some sort of employment for which a second language profile is specifically required.


----------



## SeR (19 Feb 2013)

JayB said:
			
		

> Oh okay, because we've been told that upon completion of grade 12 french immersion, we'll be legally bilingual.



This is possibly a bilingual certificate, proving that you have completed X number of credits in a second language. I know of a handful of high schools that offer this opportunity.


----------



## Pte. Jay (19 Feb 2013)

That's probably it then.
And Brihard, I want to apply for the ROTP, and was hoping that having learnt French for most of my life, I wouldn't have to spend my summers learning french.


----------



## SeR (19 Feb 2013)

JayB said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have to spend my summers learning french.



As I posted before. You will not have to take SLT during your second summer in ROTP if you score BBB (reading, writing, and speech). As a matter of fact, you will also be given a spare a day during the academic year instead of taking a second language course, in your case French. If you're good enough at French and you score EEE, you will be exempt for life.


----------



## brihard (19 Feb 2013)

JayB said:
			
		

> That's probably it then.
> And Brihard, I want to apply for the ROTP, and was hoping that having learnt French for most of my life, I wouldn't have to spend my summers learning french.



One of our ROTP members here will have to comment on how second language training works for ROTP. I do not know at what point it is evaluated when one claims aptitude in the second official language, nor to what degree it factors in recruiting selection.


----------



## Pte. Jay (21 Feb 2013)

SeR said:
			
		

> As I posted before. You will not have to take SLT during your second summer in ROTP if you score BBB (reading, writing, and speech). As a matter of fact, you will also be given a spare a day during the academic year instead of taking a second language course, in your case French. If you're good enough at French and you score EEE, you will be exempt for life.


That was really helpful, thanks!


----------



## Pte. Jay (21 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> One of our ROTP members here will have to comment on how second language training works for ROTP. I do not know at what point it is evaluated when one claims aptitude in the second official language, nor to what degree it factors in recruiting selection.


Thank you for your help anyways!


----------



## daniel12 (22 Feb 2013)

I ended up with this:

Uni English
Uni Math
Uni Bio
Uni Physics
Uni Chemistry
Uni French Grade 11 and 12
Open Fitness

I may not be able to do French since grade 10 french may not be offered in summer school. If I don't take french, will my RMC application lose competitiveness?


----------



## Kayghee (22 Feb 2013)

Hey Daniel,

A couple of my friends here at RMC are Pilots in the Engineering and Arts programs.
Your course load is perfectly fine for either of those programs. Pilot's one of those trades you can have any degree in.
About French, it's not mandatory, nor does taking french lower your competitiveness...

HOWEVER, you WILL need to take French at RMC until you're functionally bilingual. Really the only way it could affect your competitiveness is if you're bilingual or not.
So yeah, I'd take it because you don't want to start from scratch in French - especially if you're in the Engineering program.
It'll help you out in the long run so go for it now.


----------



## daniel12 (22 Feb 2013)

Thank you so much Kaygee! That helped alot! I'm not going for ANY degree, I'm going for either a science or aviation degree as they are preferred for the Pilot occupation.


----------

